# Rat Bleeding Heavily



## imkindachildish (Jul 22, 2007)

Today I discovered my rat Sashimi is bleeding heavily from her vagina. She is still under one year old. I looked it up online and read that it is either an infection or an internal tumor. It is impossible for her to be pregnant so I can rule anything related to that out. I need to know what to do about this and if there is anyone from the Minneapolis area that could recommend a good rattie vet I would be very appreciative. Lower cost is a plus because I am a student although I understand that is not always possible. Any advice, ideas, or recommendations would be great!

Thanks so much!!


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

You need any vet right now, blood loss is dangerous for any animal.
See vets, sticky. Good luck


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

any update??


----------



## imkindachildish (Jul 22, 2007)

I had to work all day today. We are going tomorrow. Still haven't found a vet, but I am going to call around first thing tomorrow morning. Thanks for the quick response! I will update when I find out more.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i'd be scared it's a repro tract tumor. i've had hamsters die from it in a day or two so i hope that by tomorrow your ratty will still be okay. if it's a tumor that's bleeding anyway, i don't think there is much you can do but a quick death for their pain. i wish you the best of luck.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Could be a uterine infection as well.

I would check goosemoose to see if they have a vet listing around your area. If not join and make up a post in Rat Care, telling ppl you looked at the Vet Listing first...to forestall all efforts to point you there again.

http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_directory/page,viewcat/catid,42/Itemid,154/

"Looking for Rat Vet in Minneapolis" would be a good subject title

Is she still bleeding heavily? That is really not good!

You could also call your local HS and ask if they know of any exotic vets or ones who will treat a rat.


----------



## imkindachildish (Jul 22, 2007)

So I took Sashi to Cedar Pet Clinic today. They are amazing! It was a bit pricy for me but it is totally worth it. Plus they have a discount coupon if it's your first visit. The doctor was VERY knowledgable about rats and seemed genuinely concerned and explained everything she was doing. She says that Sashimi either has an infection or it is a tumor (which is what I suspected) and she put her on antibiotics in case it is an infection. If it is a tumor she recommends surgery. If the bleeding doesn't stop from the meds then it is a tumor then I will have to think about surgery. 

Thank you everyone for your help and concern! I feel so much more relieved and I feel completely comfortable trusting this vet with the care of all of my pets. Thank you guys again!!!!!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm glad you got her to a vet! I hope everything goes well with your girl.

If Cedar is that good, I might start going there instead of my current vet who I'm not liking so much with my rats.. How much was it for the exam, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## imkindachildish (Jul 22, 2007)

It was $70 for the exam. Like I said, pretty pricy for a rat, but if you go on their website you can get a coupon for $30 off your first visit. I have been to cheaper vets in the past for my girls but I have learned from experience that you get what you pay for. I feel much more comfortable with this place than anywhere I have ever been before. And they accept Care Credit there which is basically like a credit card for veterinary services. (I think that's what it's called.)


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, that is more expensive than my current vet, but quality of care is far more important. I think I'll check them out next time I need a vet. Thanks!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

all the open uterine infections i've seen include a very hard, rigid abdomen and pinkish, bloody pus from the vagina, but it's def pus and not just blood. either way, i hope it's not a tumor and i'm glad you got good care for your ratties. good luck!


----------



## imkindachildish (Jul 22, 2007)

What do you mean "open uterine infections"? Her abdomen was slightly hard the vet said. The blood I saw was just thick dark blood. I have not seen any blood since the first day however but that doesn't mean anything since we all know how often rodents groom. Sashimi has been acting totally normal too but rodents dont show signs of being in pain until its too late.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

there are open and closed uterine infections called pyometra's. closed Pyo's mean there are no symptoms, blood or infection comiing out, very very dangerous. These rats often need to be spayed and get that huge pus filled organ out. Open means that you will see drainage on the outside.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

so hows it going???


----------



## imkindachildish (Jul 22, 2007)

I have still not noticed any more blood coming from Sashi. She is acting fine and almost done with her medicine. I'm just hoping all is well internally.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Yay good to hear! You might want to consider getting her spayed anyway. It will probably relieve the chance of another episode like this happening again and it DEFINATELY lowers girls chance of tumors.


----------

